# HRCH BlueNorth's Arctic Tundra WCX QAA



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

*HRCH BlueNorth's Arctic Tundra MH WCX QAA*

Tundra was QAA before 3 years old Amature Trained and handled ran straight thru started to finnished in 8 straight he completed his CKC master with 6 out of 7 runs all done in one summer he has his Am win and an open jam this year in the 2 trials that he has run and 1 qual win and 4 placings and 5 jams. 
I also ran him at the Port Clinton SRS and was into the third series but had to scratch due to injury. Last season he has picked up over 250 birds and is a joy to train and hunt over. For more info on Tundra and pictures and pedigree and clearances you can see him www.blinelabs.com 

Stud fee is $600.00 CDN to approved bitches
He is on the CNM white list.
Eic Carrier

Chris Bayles
B-Line Labradors


----------

